
Encouraging an I don't know culture - brettlangdon
http://particular.net/blog/encouraging-an-i-dont-know-culture
======
brettlangdon
I rather like the one quote that is used for this post:

> If you tell the truth, it becomes a part of your past. If you lie, it
> becomes a part of your future.

Cultivating an "I don't know" environment is really just helping to encourage
honesty and mentorship.

------
HigginsNinja
Too many companies get stuck with expert beginners in lead positions. I wonder
how many of those companies have actual hope for change.

